# WHAT? Moms of Boys more likely to Have Future Miscarriages??!!



## woodstar (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard of that before? Someone told me that today, so of course i googled it. True???

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...drelationships

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3035952.stm

I have 2 boys (ages 3 and 2). We are thinking of ttc in the next year....scary!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Interesting. My only m/c happened after DS was born... and I'm having a harder time getting pg at all since DS was born... weird.

BUT! Lots and lots and lots of women have boys and have not lost pregnancies. I mean, you had DS2 AFTER DS1, right?

Don't let it freak you out too much!


----------



## FtMPapa (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodstar* 
Has anyone ever heard of that before? Someone told me that today, so of course i googled it. True???

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/20...drelationships

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3035952.stm

I have 2 boys (ages 3 and 2). We are thinking of ttc in the next year....scary!

No, not exactly true. Well, true, but not something that most folks will ever have to worry about.

One in 300 people will experience "secondary recurrent miscarriage" - when you have multiple m/c after a successful pregnancy. Multiple usually means three in a row in this context.

Half of those folks who had boys will be successfully treated - now you're down to one in 600 people who will not be successfully treated, i.e. go one to have a healthy pregnancy.

Over three quarters of those folks who had girls will be successfully treated, so that's something like one in 750.

I wouldn't worry about it - especially if you've already had two boys. The studies talk about the pregnant person's immune system overreacting to the presence of Y chromosome the second time around, not the third time around.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Eh, I personally wouldn't worry too much about it. It is interesting though.

This is my history anyway:

Miscarriage
ID twin boys
Singleton girl
Miscarriage
Singleton boy


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

just wanted to point out that correlation does not necessarily equal causation.







just because there may be a correlation between births of boys and future miscarriages does not in any way prove that having a boy is in any way related to the cause of a later miscarriage. hope that convoluted logic makes sense.







don't worry mamas.


----------



## Dani Davids mum nz (Jul 20, 2008)

Ubermama - wow just read your quote i think you are absolutely amazing being a surrogate! The most amazing gift any one could ever give another person! you are incrediable! this world is so lucky to have you!


----------

